# TRUMP TO TAKE CHARGE:



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*TRUMP TO TAKE CHARGE: 45th president vows 'robust' first 100 days*

*LIVE BLOG: Russian officials cheer Trump inauguration*
*MEDIA BUZZ: The promise and pitfalls of Donald Trump's presidency*
*Trump marks Inauguration Eve with ceremony and celebration* | *Soros would like to see Trump fail*
*Cybersecurity ramps up for Trump inauguration* | *VIDEO: Unprecedented security for Trump inauguration*








*SLIDESHOWS: Who's who in Trump's inauguration ceremonies* | *Presidential inaugurations through the years*








*Here's the Full Fox News Channel Schedule for Donald Trump's Inauguration*


*LEGACY IN QUESTION
What the historic Obama presidency leaves behind*
*VIDEO: Cavuto - Taking stock of Obama's legacy*








*VIDEO: Hannity's advice to Obama - Show a little class*








*OPINION: Obama's last press conference - What a victory lap. What a mess*


*'DEPLORABALL' DIVIDE
Trump supporters met by protesters in chaotic scene*
*Inaugurations have often been unpredictable affairs*
*Girl Scouts brush off attacks over Trump inauguration participation*
*DC's Trump-themed bar serves side of Vladimir Putin for inauguration*


*'THE FIRST 100 DAYS'
Spicer: Trump will bring different approach to gov't*
*Tensions flare over Dem pushback on Trump nominees*
*OPINION: Trump's promises about the Supreme Court are why he's about to be our next president*
*OPINION: Is flag burning really protected speech?*

*FOX NEWS POLL: More voters in favor of expanding ObamaCare*
*41st President Bush in 'stable' condition, wife in 'better health'*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I've finally found that hope they've talking about for 8 years. Do I think he's going to do everything he said he would? No. Do I thnk I'm going to get eyestrain rolling my eyes every now and then? Absolutely. However, this morning I'm hopeful that there will be more "I'm glad I voted for him" moments than there are "Really Donald?!?!?!" moments.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I was really impressed with the speech. A portrait of reality, not appeasement. If he accomplishes/does/lives up to even HALF of what he said, he truly could be a GREAT president. I'm sure he's in for a rude awakening, but just the threat to take money away from other nations (something MOST of us have demanded for DECADES), was a breath of fresh air.

Not a fan. Cautiously optimistic. HOPEFUL!


----------

